# upland question



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

i want to take my dog out to hunt, but ive never been upland here in utah. what are some good areas? (doesn't need to be a sweet spot, i just want to get out)

also, is there a certain tag i need or birds that are off limits? i couldn't find the book at walmart for upland info.

thanks for any help. also if there is anyone who want to go tomorrow on sat or anytime let me know!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

The upland game season is over until next fall. If you want to see a proc visit the DWR website at wildlife.utah.gov I'm not sure if the 2011 upland proc has been released yet or not. If not you can look at the 2010 proc to get a general idea of how Utah's bird seasons go. You could look for Urasian Collared Doves but the only thing the dog would be any good for is retrieving.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Leave them alone... they need to nest and make babies for the fall.


-DallanC


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

DallanC said:


> Leave them alone... they need to nest and make babies for the fall.
> 
> -DallanC


+1


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> DallanC wrote:
> Leave them alone... they need to nest and make babies for the fall.
> -DallanC
> +1


+2
My personal position is like these other guys: Leave the birds alone during nesting season. 


> also, is there a certain tag i need or birds that are off limits? i couldn't find the book at walmart for upland info.


You can be cited for harassment of wildlife if you allow your dog to continually chase game birds out of season. Your small game license allows you to hunt forest grouse, pheasants, quail, and partridges all within their respective season. You may not hunt sage grouse or sharptail grouse without a special permit that is awarded by lottery.

Wait until this fall and take your dog out into the mountains after grouse and chukars. You have tons and tons of open public land. Any and all forested lands in Utah hold grouse. The west desert mountain ranges all hold chukars. Chase those birds five months from now. 
You can always buy your own birds and take your dog to the Lee Kay Center in Salt Lake or the Willard Bay designated dog training area. That way you're not messing with our birds' natural reproduction process, but you still get to work your dog on game birds.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

tigerpincer said:


> The upland game season is over until next fall. If you want to see a proc visit the DWR website at wildlife.utah.gov I'm not sure if the 2011 upland proc has been released yet or not. If not you can look at the 2010 proc to get a general idea of how Utah's bird seasons go. You could look for Urasian Collared Doves but the only thing the dog would be any good for is retrieving.


thanks for giving *CONSTRUCTIVE* information, instead of just saying "leave the birds alone in the off season". i didn't realize that it was even out of season. i'll have to do some more research and see what birds are in and out of season. i just cant wait till the summer and get out into the mountains!

i just ended up taking my dog out to saratoga springs and shot off some rounds at targets.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

BirdDogger said:


> You can be cited for harassment of wildlife if you allow your dog to continually chase game birds out of season. Your small game license allows you to hunt forest grouse, pheasants, quail, and partridges all within their respective season. You may not hunt sage grouse or sharptail grouse without a special permit that is awarded by lottery.
> 
> Wait until this fall and take your dog out into the mountains after grouse and chukars. You have tons and tons of open public land. Any and all forested lands in Utah hold grouse. The west desert mountain ranges all hold chukars. Chase those birds five months from now.
> You can always buy your own birds and take your dog to the Lee Kay Center in Salt Lake or the Willard Bay designated dog training area. That way you're not messing with our birds' natural reproduction process, but you still get to work your dog on game birds.


thanks for the info. i'll have to check out those dog training areas, im not sure even how well my weimaraner can hunt. i just ended up shooting some rounds how towards saratoga springs on the other side of utah lake.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> thanks for the info. i'll have to check out those dog training areas, im not sure even how well my weimaraner can hunt.


Hey, pointing dogs love to point pigeons also. You can always trap some or buy some off of KSL and set them out for the dog in a field or on a hill somewhere. I had a weim once and honestly she wasn't the greatest, but she'd point a bird if she happened along one. My cousin has one that is bird crazy, a very nice hunting dog.


----------



## Sageflyfish (Feb 22, 2008)

Most of those training areas might be closed until late summer. BUt you might want to check. Pigeons are a great way to train a dog if you can find a good place to put them.


----------

